# PPI Sounds dodgy advice and opinions please



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

My mother in law has been approached by one of the PPI reclaim places, I've told her to do it direct rather than going through them but she is not interested. Now, the bit i need opinions on or any feedback from those who have had first hand experiences is, she was told she will get around £7000 i think it was but my other half has said she has to pay £250 up front which sounds off to me. please advise if you have experience of this. Will she get the money back even if the claim is not valid or is this a con? They have also said that they will take a percentage of what she gets back, now i know that they would not be doing it for nothing but i would like to have an idea of what is a sensible percentage to take. cheers


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone asking for money upfront is going to be dodgy.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

DO NOT PAY ANYTHING UPFRONT

Go direct in IMO

:thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Ignore it, do it yourself, takes 5 minutes.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

never pay anything upfront and NEVER SIGN OR AGREE to a credit agreement for anything.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm curious as to how so many people were mis-sold PPI. 

Any time I borrowed money for any reason the PPI was offered to me if I wanted it. I didn't have to agree to it, and never did I. 


£7000 much mean a lot of money has been borrowed for PPI to add up to that.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

There are some real cowboys out there at the moment, be very carefull.There was a case on tv the other night where the PPI claim company wanted a share of the money the bloke was going to save over the remaining term of his loan, so instead of getting a refund they sent him a bill for around a grand.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Download the template letter from money saving expert. I did and got enough back to clear my credit cards. No middle man. Took a while though so don't expect instant results.


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

i've never taken out any PPI its so easy to just say no when they ask you :S


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

backzilla said:


> My mother in law has been approached by one of the PPI reclaim places, I've told her to do it direct rather than going through them but she is not interested. Now, the bit i need opinions on or any feedback from those who have had first hand experiences is, she was told she will get around £7000 i think it was but my other half has said she has to pay £250 up front which sounds off to me. please advise if you have experience of this. Will she get the money back even if the claim is not valid or is this a con? They have also said that they will take a percentage of what she gets back, now i know that they would not be doing it for nothing but i would like to have an idea of what is a sensible percentage to take. cheers


Its a con. If she goes ahead she will pay them £250 up front and then as much as 40% of any payout. They will usually send her a questionaire to fill in, this will be either the FSA questionaire or the claim management company's (CMC) version of it. When this has been returned to the CMC all they do is forward it to the bank.

Some people were mis-sold PPI, they couldn't claim on the policy if they needed to. Many were correctly sold PPI and have benefited as a result when they have fallen on difficult times through either ill health or redundancy.

My previous job was working in the PPI complaints department of a bank, so I have a fair bit of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Just go on the moneysavingexpert site and follow the PPI sub page - easy step by step guide with loads of faq's - very easy to do yourself and above all free!:thumb:

Do not give anyone a penny!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Just go on the moneysavingexpert site and follow the PPI sub page - easy step by step guide with loads of faq's - very easy to do yourself and above all free!:thumb:
> 
> Do not give anyone a penny!


About 3 1/2 hrs late


----------



## Penfold101 (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to know where the bloke who got back 85 grand banks...


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

You guys never fail to deliver. I will show her this and hopefully she will see the light. cheers guys. much appreciated


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I went direct to my old mortgage lender and they dealt with my claim within 8weeks and I received the payment direct into my account of choice. 

All banks have a dictated department now - just search the web site or call customer advice and ask for the ppi department


----------

